# Most Beautiful GUI?



## Rodney Money (Sep 8, 2016)

Just for fun, let's forget about the aural for a moment and just focus on the visual. Out of all the libraries out there, which one to you has the most visual stunning GUI?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh..well..yeah I remember back in 2011 I found Tonehammers Requiem Pro pretty cool. Was a bit like the the aural bible of Satan. Liked that design a lot.
http://i.vimeocdn.com/video/81796353_1280x720.jpg


----------



## chillbot (Sep 8, 2016)

Who cares.

OK fine.... Assault (Sample Logic) is pretty cool. The animated skull is fun. Also Kinetic Metal.


----------



## Lawson. (Sep 8, 2016)

The Symphonic Series from NI, the original Spitfire BML line, and Orchestral Tools (both CAPSULE and original) are probably my top 3.

EDIT: And of course, who could forget Realibanjo?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Sep 8, 2016)

Beautiful? Hands down the Symphony Series. But Orchestral Tools' Capsule interface has to be my favorite. It's elegant, useful, and doesn't fall into that really perplexing trend of developers feeling that bigger GUIs are better.


----------



## d.healey (Sep 8, 2016)

There are so many, but I always liked the elegance of Blake Robinson's Toy Trumpet UI.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Sep 8, 2016)

I very much like the GUIs of Cinematique Instruments second generation instruments:


----------



## Lassi Tani (Sep 8, 2016)

The most beautiful: Symphonic Series from NI definitely.






I could get their symphony series just because of the GUI.


----------



## catsass (Sep 8, 2016)

In addition to the beautiful GUI's, let's see some of the ugliest as well.
(and yes, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and ugly is only skin deep)


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 8, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Oh..well..yeah I remember back in 2011 I found Tonehammers Requiem Pro pretty cool. Was a bit like the the aural bible of Satan. Liked that design a lot.
> http://i.vimeocdn.com/video/81796353_1280x720.jpg


That, my friend, was the very first GUI I ever remembered back in the day and was like, "My goodness, that is cool!"


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 8, 2016)

chillbot said:


> Who cares.
> 
> OK fine.... Assault (Sample Logic) is pretty cool. The animated skull is fun. Also Kinetic Metal.


Yes! Reminds me of Basstard!


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 8, 2016)

Lawson. said:


> The Symphonic Series from NI, the original Spitfire BML line, and Orchestral Tools (both CAPSULE and original) are probably my top 3.
> 
> EDIT: And of course, who could forget Realibanjo?


Reali awesome


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 8, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> The most beautiful: Symphonic Series from NI definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Making trumpets look sexy is always a plus in my book!


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 8, 2016)

catsass said:


> In addition to the beautiful GUI's, let's see some of the ugliest as well.
> (and yes, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and ugly is only skin deep)


That would be fun!


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 8, 2016)

I've always liked this one also:


----------



## jeremiahpena (Sep 8, 2016)

Una Corda has a beautiful aesthetic.


----------



## mac (Sep 8, 2016)

Yep, another symphony series vote here. In fact, the UI was one of the reasons I chose to buy the series, which sounds shallow, but if something inspires me visually, it inspires me to use it too. 

Output have some tasty designs too, especially movement.


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 8, 2016)

I think this is the most beautiful one.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 8, 2016)

Almost forgot about this one:


----------



## mac (Sep 8, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Almost forgot about this one:



That's not fair, anything with Tina Guo on it is *certain* to be beautiful


----------



## drumman (Sep 8, 2016)

I've always liked these NI drum kits. The detail, the shine, the shadowing... Someone even polished the floor for the "photo shoot."


----------



## Lawson. (Sep 8, 2016)

drumman said:


> I've always liked these NI drum kits. The detail, the shine, the shadowing... Someone even polished the floor for the "photo shoot."



Username checks out!


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 8, 2016)

mac said:


> That's not fair, anything with Tina Guo on it is *certain* to be beautiful





mac said:


> That's not fair, anything with Tina Guo on it is *certain* to be beautiful


Sorry, she reminds of my wife, plus Tina told me that my daughter was, "ADORABLE!!!!"


----------



## mac (Sep 8, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Sorry, she reminds of my wife, plus Tina told me that my daughter was, "ADORABLE!!!!"



Lucky man! I fell in love when I saw her live at the Zimmer gig. Who would have thought a cellist could be so rock and sexy at the same time?! Don't even get me started on Ann Marie Calhoun...


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 8, 2016)

Softsynths ok ?

U-he Diva Volta Skin http://www.volta.kapetan.net/


----------



## fgimian (Sep 8, 2016)

I personally think that NI Symphony Series and Orchestral Tools libraries looks really inviting and beautiful.

Spitfire UIs although not particularly beautiful are really functional and offer a good amount of control.

In terms of synths, I have to say Serum is my favourite looking (and sounding) synth, particularly with how it animates everything that's going on.






For effect plugins, I must say that the Softube / NI UIs are some of my favourites:






And for the ugliest, not sure about sample libraries, but I'd say Synth1 and Valhalla plugins (even though they sound amazing):











Oh and Voxengo stuff which even after all these years looks awful to me :(


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Sep 8, 2016)

All of these are great! I'm a little fond of Voices of Passion for some odd reason:


----------



## sin(x) (Sep 8, 2016)

Another vote for Serum. So clean and logical and well-thought out, neither cramped nor wasting any space, and really useful visualizations to boot. Any synth developer should take a good look. And in the "retro" category that's been spawning all kinds of form-over-function nonsense, I think Bazille is a very commendable exception.

I find 80% of Kontakt UIs ridiculously gaudy. I don't get why developers seem to think that huge skeumorphic UI elements are still a good idea in 201x. Of course, Realitone gets a free pass. I would never touch another banjo library if it doesn't come with a mutt.

I haven't used the Valhalla stuff, but I have to say that I prefer the modernist approach to developers getting fancy with photoshop filters. Non-designers can do much, much worse that going with two colors, one font, and flat circles for knobs.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 8, 2016)

Ozone 7 Advanced.


----------



## reddognoyz (Sep 8, 2016)

Come on guys! this one's a no brainer, Realibanjo, where that guys animates playing the banjo to your playing.. and then the dog walks out. No competition.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 8, 2016)

sin(x) said:


> I find 80% of Kontakt UIs ridiculously gaudy. I don't get why developers seem to think that huge skeumorphic UI elements are still a good idea in 201x.


Okay, I admit I had to look up Skeumorphic, and if it means what I think it does (ie having images of the sampled instrument in the UI) then I personally disagree completely. I love it when the UI includes aesthetic elements of the instrument.

Anyway, here are some of my favourites:


----------



## Fleer (Sep 8, 2016)

True, those Embertone GUIs are sweet. 
CineSamples Piano in Blue and Impact Soundworks Shakuhachi as well. And the upcoming Wavesfactory Mercury will look great when it's launched next month.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Anything with a big knob dial gets a positive response from me.

Speaking of which, does that Shakuhachi knob (above) look familiar?






No complaints from me. Probably my favourite knob to date.


----------



## Elliot Dykes (Sep 9, 2016)

Embertone Arcane has definitely gotta be there. The aesthetic to match the style of VI is great, and it has a bunch of games too.

Best of all it's free so you can all appreciate the spooky sample library.


----------



## drumman (Sep 9, 2016)

Lawson. said:


> Username checks out!



Well, maybe (just maybe) there's a little bias there.


----------



## Mystic (Sep 9, 2016)

Era has a really beautiful interface IMO.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Sep 9, 2016)

Shouldn't have looked at this thread... Wanders off to die of embarrassment...


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Sep 9, 2016)

I love that submarine flair, and the instrument is one of a kind!

http://www.hollowsun.com/HS2/sli/cognosphere/index.htm


----------



## proxima (Sep 10, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> Okay, I admit I had to look up Skeumorphic, and if it means what I think it does (ie having images of the sampled instrument in the UI) then I personally disagree completely. I love it when the UI includes aesthetic elements of the instrument.


No, it refers more to things like dials and switches being made to look like their physical counterparts. Many VIs try to look like they're a physical object sitting in a rack, with highly detailed toggle switches and non-functioning elements like the metal handles on the sides (I'm looking at you, omnisphere).

At a time when nearly all of the rest of the software industry is pushing away from skeumorphic designs (perhaps too far in some cases), VIs continue to embrace them whole-heartedly. I prefer something in the middle.


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 10, 2016)

Elliot Dykes said:


> Embertone Arcane has definitely gotta be there. The aesthetic to match the style of VI is great, and it has a bunch of games too.
> 
> Best of all it's free so you can all appreciate the spooky sample library.


Arcane is downright genius.


----------



## josefsnabb (Sep 10, 2016)

..Okey, sorry for that. 

Many great posts so far guys! Beautiful GUIs everywhere. This thread was also a good way to get ideas for new libraries to get.

I´m actually really into the GUI for EW Spaces. So uncluttered, clean and professional impression IMHO.
The 3D effect is also well made, especially the handles..


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 10, 2016)

proxima said:


> No, it refers more to things like dials and switches being made to look like their physical counterparts. Many VIs try to look like they're a physical object sitting in a rack, with highly detailed toggle switches and non-functioning elements like the metal handles on the sides (I'm looking at you, omnisphere)


Oh okay, thanks for the clarification. I actually like that as well (see spaces posted above). I especially love vintage vu meters.


----------



## URL (Sep 10, 2016)

...


----------



## David Chappell (Sep 10, 2016)

+1 on symphony series, love that GUI.

I'll throw in Output's GUIs, I looove the matte black style of them, plus the sliders that aren't just straight lines. Really caught my eye when I first saw the walkthrough vids.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 10, 2016)

Output indeed. Also check out that GUI on Exhale and Movement.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 10, 2016)

URL said:


> ...



Well, here it is as an actual GUI


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 15, 2016)

Okay, I had to return to this thread to post these two. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 15, 2016)

One for 'ugliest' has to be: 





It's like a recipe for a migraine. Every part is curved with shiny bits, curly script, mid 90s Amstrad computer fonts, bleeeurgh...


----------



## josefsnabb (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## paoling (Nov 15, 2016)

Of all our GUIs I feel that TimeDrops is one of the cleanest and lovely. I took some time to learn to properly design a GUI, but in the end it's a very entertaining job :.)


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 15, 2016)

I have to say I do like the Adagio and Agitato UIs as well. Among many others.

Love the Massive Modular Skin for Zebra as well :D


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 23, 2016)

Soundiron Shimmer!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 23, 2016)

Emotional Cello is lovely to me.

For synths, Nave is very attractive to me because of the colours and kinda scientific view of the waves. And of course...you might have guessed...Zebra HZ! lol


----------



## Symfoniq (Dec 23, 2016)

Two of my favorite reverbs are FabFilter Pro-R and Exponential Audio Nimbus. The former has one of my favorite interfaces, and the latter has one of the ugliest. But they both sound fantastic.


----------



## zvenx (Dec 23, 2016)

At a quick glance without reading when I saw Nimbus and Play's interface here, it caused a lot of head scratching till I read the accompanying posts 
rsp


----------



## Fleer (Dec 23, 2016)

Ahhh, that sweet FabFilter Pro-R interface. Masterful!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 23, 2016)

The Pro-Q is quite easy on the eyes for me as well. Aw heck, Fabfilter just has some great guis lol!


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Dec 23, 2016)

My first one.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 23, 2016)

Flux Alchemist & Analyzer. That said, personally I think the most BEAUTIFUL GUI (at least to each one individually) is the one you yourself have created as a developer of your own commercial sample library or vi plugin release. It's interesting to me that we have such a collection of amazing sound design and audio talent here that we don't have more GUIs of your new sample libraries and VIs to post images of here.


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 23, 2016)

Frederick Russ said:


> That said, personally I think the most BEAUTIFUL GUI (at least to each one individually) is the one you yourself have created as a developer of your own commercial sample library or vi plugin release. It's interesting to me that we have such a collection of amazing sound design and audio talent here that we don't have more GUIs of your new sample libraries and VIs to post images of here.


Well...











(edited with better quality pics)


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 23, 2016)

Just opening up this library is a stress reliever:


----------



## SBK (Dec 23, 2016)

Strezov Sampling Oracle


----------



## SBK (Dec 23, 2016)

112dB Big Blue Compressor


----------



## Iskra (Dec 23, 2016)

In addition to many already mentioned, I also find Aalto and Kaivo interfaces beautiful.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 23, 2016)

Capsule, by a wide margin...
When it comes to GUI, I consider much of what is cited to be clutter and non-functional wasted space... I just looooove that Capsule is big enough to read, so elegently put together, and sooooo visually feedybacky... it is my bliss GUI

As to one of the worst polar opposites, I think NI's Symphony Series is a failed wannabe... I've said this before... it's like they looked at capsule and said..."hey, we can do a big knob too but we'll make a pretty gold rim around it" (that does NOTHING!!!) and then ignored the rest...


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 23, 2016)

a creepy inverted interface to match the sound of the library but sexy as hell :--)


----------



## Mithrandir (Dec 23, 2016)

Orchestral Tools' CAPSULE engine, by a _large_ margin. Quite minimal (meaning: a fine blend of focus and detail) and a distinguished look. And very user-friendly at the same time, while we're at it.


----------



## JBacal (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm enjoying the GUI's in the iOS app KORG Gadget.


----------



## Allegro (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## URL (Dec 24, 2016)

SPIRE!


----------



## Vik (Dec 24, 2016)

The only lib I've seen which I have desired because it's GUI looks good is this one.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 28, 2016)

While I've been in love with both the beauty and functionality of Capsule, Pro-R has joined it as a truly elegant AND functional GUI


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 28, 2016)

Vik said:


> The only lib I've seen which I have desired because it's GUI looks good is this one.


+100000...

This is the best I've seen as well! 

This is when "strings" & "chocolates" come together (and what could be a better combo!)

I remember when I first saw this, I was ready to throw my money even if there is no sound coming out of it


----------



## Chris Porter (Dec 31, 2016)

C'mon! No votes for this masterpiece!?


----------



## novaburst (Dec 31, 2016)

The Emotional Cello has a very nice GUI





And every one loves gold or even Bravura scoring brass





We often take no notice of those free gifts, this one came as a free library when I purchased Bravura scoring brass


----------



## novaburst (Dec 31, 2016)

LET ME MESS YOUR SYSTEM UP Ha ha ha ha RAAAAAAAHHHH !!!!!!!!






Quick every body run for your lifes ...... ilok is hear


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 31, 2016)

I too would like to vote for my own UI. Because I made it and after months I still like it.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 16, 2017)

Just saw this one in my email today, still on intro offer so I suppose it's new, but looks aweful. I'm not sure what T.C. Electronics is thinking, but it's like an old plug-in from 20 years ago. And they claim a feature is it's "tweakability", yet it looks so basic I can't believe it would anything decent. If it does have a good sound let me know, as I can't even stand to demo it if I have to look at this...


----------

